# My Cat ''Meow''



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

My Cat "Meow"

A bright and sunny day it was, 
it yes indeed was that, 
And 'round about four, 
or maybe before, 
I swore I had heard a cat, 

And so I ventured forth a bit, 
to see what I could see, 
It's near I thought, 
but vainly sought 
for nothing was to be. 

But on and on the clatter went,
and oh the day was pretty, 
I soon surmised, 
the sparkling eyes 
of a tiny, baby kitty. 

It seems the wander lust of youth, 
and the skills of a baby had landed,
She turned quite around, 
and soon she found, 
she was hopelessly, hopelessly stranded. 

Her little legs were far too short, 
to be any use in this mess, 
So "MEOW" she pleaded, 
for all that she needed, 
was a hand and a little kindness. 

And so I stooped to pick her up, 
as she fit in the palm of my hand, 
And the kitty and I, 
though she still did cry,
entered a brave new land. 

So into the house and up the stairs, 
we entered past the flowers, 
But "MEOW" she moaned, 
and that's ALL she intoned, 
for about the next three hours. 

"You're going to be all right," I said, 
"You're going to be just fine",
But she thundered "MEOW" 
and Oh, HOLY COW 
She just whined, and whined and whined. 

I guess it was really about two hours, 
before she finally took her nap,
No longer alone, 
she'd found a new home, 
snuggled up, safe and sound in my lap. 

She's a heck of a gal, and my BEST little pal, 
and I'll never understand it now, 
But I asked her her name, 
she just thought it a game, 
and sternly rebuked me "MEOW!". 

And so MEOW became her name, 
and she followed me all around, 
It's been over six years, 
and she always endears 
and we're both so glad she was found. 

So NOW as I ponder things, 
I oft now wonder HOW, 
I took all the strife 
and Lived all the life, 
WITHOUT MY LITTLE MEOW.


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

aww des thats a lovely little poem, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome!  My friend emailed it to me and I thought I'd share :wink: .


----------

